# New house. New garage



## HarveyTT

Hi all,

So the fiancé and I have bought our first house this week. We both had different wants and needs , she wanted a house in the countryside and space to grow. I obviously on the other hand wasn't too bothered by the countryside but I wanted/needed a garage.










The house was built a few years ago and was the original show home so has a number of extras, stone fireplace, integral appliances etc PLUS a large internal garage, which was the show office. The thing that sold it for me was it's heated! It's not quite a double as it's 3.9m wide and 5m deep.










I have a few plans for it, change the spot lights to LED as half have blown as a temporary fix before looking at multiple light sources. Change the floor or cover the floor with foam tiles (in case I loose the garage to children in the future so can quickly be changed). I also want to change the colour, possibly to a shade of grey and hang up the infamous Homebase LED work lights.

Has anyone got any other suggestions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## das6dan

Thats a bang on space, can you get the car in there?

Interesting flooring, i wonder if thats been screeded underneath.


----------



## nbray67

When I saw the sgle garage door I thought oh no, then I scrolled on the pics and that's a very nice space. Are the rest of the garages on the estate the same size or is it just the fact that yours is bigger as it was the show home office?


----------



## rob267

Stunning house you got there buddy.
The garage space is really nice. Lucky lucky man.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie

Great garage. Plenty of room to get all the way round the car with a polisher.


----------



## Pauly.22

Lovely house and excellent garage, next house I buy I want countryside and big garage.


----------



## c87reed

Brilliant garage, and lots of flexibility given the width. This would be ideal for me as I've got two scooters and so I'd be able to fit those and the car in at the same time. Not that you'd need to, but the door could easily be made wider with a door and lintel change.

My only suggestion would be to look into having a door from the inside of the house to the garage, assuming that there isn't one already. Not a high priority for most though I expect.


----------



## HarveyTT

nbray67 said:


> When I saw the sgle garage door I thought oh no, then I scrolled on the pics and that's a very nice space. Are the rest of the garages on the estate the same size or is it just the fact that yours is bigger as it was the show home office?


The rest of the houses only have single garages apart from one which had a double external garage. It was also for sale but was over priced and no movement on price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarveyTT

c87reed said:


> Brilliant garage, and lots of flexibility given the width. This would be ideal for me as I've got two scooters and so I'd be able to fit those and the car in at the same time. Not that you'd need to, but the door could easily be made wider with a door and lintel change.
> 
> My only suggestion would be to look into having a door from the inside of the house to the garage, assuming that there isn't one already. Not a high priority for most though I expect.


I didn't mention but there is a door from the hallway.

Currently we only have an A1 and a Golf GTD so at the moment the door is plenty wide enough but I imagine in the future we'll get a wider car so will
Probably need to widen the door.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JwilliamsM

I saw the door too and thought it's quite small, but wow that's a decent size inside!
Nice looking house too


----------



## mb1

very NICE


----------



## Jue

V-nice :thumb:


----------



## olliewills

Is it wide enough that you don't need to worry about door rub strips along the walls? Since you've got heating in there it might be good to insulate the back of the garage door, so you're not bleeding valuable heat/money out that way.


----------



## Rayaan

First thing i would be doing is certainly widening the garage door before anything else

I'd also be looking into some better flooring - that laminated floor is going to be quite slippery when wet


----------



## Tricky Red

I miss my garage. I have garage pangs often but we had ours changed to a large lounge. 

Needs must but a very nice space you have there Sir.


----------



## euge07

very nice indeed, looks great!


----------



## ffrs1444

very nice


----------



## Derekh929

That's a great first house and the stealth sized garage is great as many new homes know you would need to climb out the sun roof to get out of car, enjoy your new home, looks like you have no homes at the rear and elevated plot for view


----------



## percymon

Rayaan said:


> First thing i would be doing is certainly widening the garage door before anything else
> 
> I'd also be looking into some better flooring - that laminated floor is going to be quite slippery when wet


and won;t be waterproof either so will swell, expand and delaminate over a short time.

I don't think ive ever seen it used here for a garage floor but something like this...

https://www.best4flooring.co.uk/moduleo-select-click-cantera-46978-vinyl-flooring-tile










currently on at a bargain price for a quality, click together, LVT might be an option - has a reasonable slip resistance and it designed for wet areas like kitchens and bathrooms and commercial areas.


----------



## chongo

That's a nice space you have there:argie: plenty of nice options to choose for flooring out there:thumb: man cave heaven :argie:


----------



## Jack R

Very nice indeed


----------



## HarveyTT

olliewills said:


> Is it wide enough that you don't need to worry about door rub strips along the walls? Since you've got heating in there it might be good to insulate the back of the garage door, so you're not bleeding valuable heat/money out that way.


Yeah, it's almost 4m wide so no issue about knocking the doors.

Will potentially look at changing the door once I can afford to eat again haha!

The heaters are night storage so will only be on in the winter if I am working away on the car. Best of both worlds.

The floor is concrete underneath so possibly just rip up the laminate and paint the floor.

No houses to the rear (for now.......), looking over the valley. Roll on summer for car washing and beers in the garden

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarveyTT

Finally getting the keys tomorrow so should have some progress coming shortly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarveyTT

Garage is currently a mess with dozens of boxes but I changed all the blown spotlights with LED ones, it'll do for now and should provide a good level of light to show paint defects etc etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

HarveyTT said:


> Yeah, it's almost 4m wide so no issue about knocking the doors.
> 
> Will potentially look at changing the door once I can afford to eat again haha!
> 
> The heaters are night storage so will only be on in the winter if I am working away on the car. Best of both worlds.
> 
> The floor is concrete underneath so possibly just rip up the laminate and paint the floor.
> 
> No houses to the rear (for now.......), looking over the valley. Roll on summer for car washing and beers in the garden
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make sure you do the floor painting properly and go for epoxy. Otherwise, it'll start peeling off


----------



## andyfish

very pleased for you, fella - that's a fine space. My house was built in 1998 and the garage can't comfortably get my mk3 Focus RS in it! Room for a Fiesta and smaller but not for a medium family hatch! I believe newly built houses have garages that are even smaller!


----------



## HarveyTT

Rayaan said:


> Make sure you do the floor painting properly and go for epoxy. Otherwise, it'll start peeling off


Will do, thanks for the heads up. Need to wait for warmer weather before ripping up the laminate flooring.

New build garages shouldn't be called such anymore, maybe indoor sheds?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarveyTT

Started painting the garage this evening, it'll take two coats.

Didn't fancy going white and like the idea of how the light will refract once finished










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundie

andyfish said:


> My house was built in 1998 and the garage can't comfortably get my mk3 Focus RS in it! Room for a Fiesta and smaller but not for a medium family hatch! I believe newly built houses have garages that are even smaller!


Our new build (Aug 2017) has a decent size single garage, inside dimensions are 7 metres x 3 metres, plenty of room. I understood that more recently building regs required proper size garages rather than the older broom cupboard jobbies ?


----------



## Guest

Building Regulations will vary from area to area....eg
Monmouthshire Coucil state since 2013 that....
"Garages shall have minimum clear internal dimensions of 3.0m x
6.0m, as recommended in Manual for Streets (Appendix A note 3). Smaller
garages will only be permitted in exceptional extenuating circumstances, e.g.
additions to existing dwellings with limited curtilage. "
"The preferred width for single garage doors is 2.35m; the minimum acceptable
width is 2.25m. "
"The Monmouthshire Parking Standards and this guidance will apply to all new
residential developments in Monmouthshire. "


----------



## HarveyTT

Getting there slowly.

Eager to get the lights on the walls

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarveyTT

First light is up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grin

aka.eric said:


> Building Regulations will vary from area to area....eg
> 
> Monmouthshire Coucil state since 2013 that....
> 
> "Garages shall have minimum clear internal dimensions of 3.0m x
> 
> 6.0m, as recommended in Manual for Streets (Appendix A note 3). Smaller
> 
> garages will only be permitted in exceptional extenuating circumstances, e.g.
> 
> additions to existing dwellings with limited curtilage. "
> 
> "The preferred width for single garage doors is 2.35m; the minimum acceptable
> 
> width is 2.25m. "
> 
> "The Monmouthshire Parking Standards and this guidance will apply to all new
> 
> residential developments in Monmouthshire. "


I suspect this is a planning requirement, rather than Building Regulations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodycivic

HarveyTT said:


> First light is up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great sign, my favourite beer! :thumb:


----------



## HarveyTT

Small update.

Painting is finished and the lights are up (yes they're the infamous Homebase ones). Going to buy floor tiles next payday as I saw an offer I couldn't refuse on a set of Scangrip lights.









Excuse the mess in the middle, waiting on a garden shed.










Up next:
Floor tiles
Storage (instead of plastic shelves)

Detail away on the cars as winter has taken its toll on my hubs and missus Audi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ardandy

What are those lights again?


----------



## HarveyTT

Homebase work LED lights which were available last year, made by Elger

Couple of presents to myself arrived this week


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koi

Nice lights, doesn't look like they have them anymore. Not online anyway.


----------



## HarveyTT

Test fit, plenty of space either side to open the doors but a little tight in terms of length (that's what she said). Excuse the crap, awaiting on a shed.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

Rundie said:


> Our new build (Aug 2017) has a decent size single garage, inside dimensions are 7 metres x 3 metres, plenty of room. I understood that more recently building regs required proper size garages rather than the older broom cupboard jobbies ?


I think they are getting better, my 2013 new build had a detached garage with internal dimensions of 3.6m X 6.5m.
I had my mk3 mondeo in there and could fully open the drivers door. Only problem is the garage door was only 2cm wider than the wing mirrors.

Nice house and garage there, just don't let the boxes linger in there too long or they become a permanent fixture!


----------



## HarveyTT

jenks said:


> I think they are getting better, my 2013 new build had a detached garage with internal dimensions of 3.6m X 6.5m.
> 
> I had my mk3 mondeo in there and could fully open the drivers door. Only problem is the garage door was only 2cm wider than the wing mirrors.
> 
> Nice house and garage there, just don't let the boxes linger in there too long or they become a permanent fixture!


Only the car and my cleaning equipment will be in the garage. Part way through making the decking water tight to create under storage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

Should've gone for some of this on the walls mate, make it look like a proper garage haha

https://www.diy.com/departments/colours-red-brick-effect-wallpaper/1521416_BQ.prd

nice space though pal, and house looks pretty smart too. well found.


----------



## HarveyTT

Getting there slower than I had wanted to, but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.


















This is what took so much time transforming the raised decking into a water tight storage area, corrugated roofing under the decking at a slight angle so the rain water runs off into a mini gutter and water butt.


























Just needs painting before the weather turns.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarveyTT

Floor going down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarveyTT

Almost there, few more tiles to go down and a quick tidy up then it's done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarveyTT

Being given permission to spend Friday on the car I said I'd paint the garage door and front door today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSwiss

Really like the improvements you've done, utilising the space under the decking is a great idea!


----------



## HarveyTT

MSwiss said:


> Really like the improvements you've done, utilising the space under the decking is a great idea!


Cheers!

Makes sense to utilise the space.

Car cleaning has had to wait. The missus wanted to change the patio so the car has been abused today carrying paving slabs and dozen or so bags of sand and cement. Hopefully get it finished tomorrow so I can at least clean the GTD before going back to work on Monday



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarveyTT

Garage project finished....for now

Excuse the dirty car (I am ashamed) but the car is in and plenty of space to work on it


















































I would like to add a tap inside the garage with the potential for a hot tap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarveyTT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Very nice, looking really good now, had a great read through the thread with a brew :thumb:


----------



## HarveyTT

Trialing out a set of lights I bought off eBay to see if they give off enough light when pottering around the car.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarveyTT

Had a few days to spend on a few cars

My GTD








The ole ball and chains A1








And the parents in laws A3









Finally used my Edition 19 Waxaddict wax on mine this weekend, cracking wax to use. Leaves a nice sharp finish....not sure on the longevity or beading/sheeting properties as it's not rained.....yet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

oo few points gained with the in-laws well done.


----------



## vsideboy

HarveyTT said:


>


sorry mate but what on earth? maybe a stupid question but why all the arrows and numbers?


----------



## HarveyTT

vsideboy said:


> sorry mate but what on earth? maybe a stupid question but why all the arrows and numbers?


I was bored and tried passing the time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

ah so served no purpose for the relaying task then. no worries thought it was some intricate plan of action haha.


----------



## Derekh929

vsideboy said:


> sorry mate but what on earth? maybe a stupid question but why all the arrows and numbers?


This will be in the Tate Modern soon


----------



## HarveyTT

So no garage update apart from what goes into it.

The GTD was a company car and as the scheme has drastically gone down hill since the emissions scandal I decided to opt out.

I've always liked the Octavia vRS estate and after a test drive to ensure it would fit in the garage I bit the bullet after my local dealership offered me a deal I could not refuse on a Meteor Octavia vRS 245bhp. I should take delivery of it later this month. I told the dealer to not clean the car but only to remove the delivery stickers and wrap which they found odd.

The GTD. will have one final wash and thorough vacuum out then I bid it goodbye after 53k miles in two years.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkman

Lovely house and great looking set-up, enjoy!

Any details on the polisher? Looks interesting.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Venkman said:


> Any details on the polisher? Looks interesting.


https://www.proxxon.com/en/micromot/28660.php?list


----------



## HarveyTT

Change of plan, due to a dealership **** up I didn't end up buying the meteor grey but instead this 245 vRS for a much better deal which I should collect in the next couple of days

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Looks a nice motor - looking forward to the update :thumb:


----------



## cadmunkey

Cracking job with the garage! Jealous as our house (built 2006) has a garage that even a Fiat 500 wouldnt squeeze into..


----------



## HarveyTT

Finally collected the 245 RS. Even though I requested they not clean it "as a gesture of goodwill we applied AG Lifetime Shine to the exterior and interior". How nice of them......now lets remove it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Looks nice sat in there :thumb:

Bet it looks nicer sat at home


----------



## HarveyTT

Andyblue said:


> Looks nice sat in there :thumb:
> 
> Bet it looks nicer sat at home


Cheers

Looks much better outside the house 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarveyTT

Lifetime Shine before wash









After wash - snow foam and a pure shampoo. It literally washed off  what a joke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarveyTT

Put away to ensure no sugar comatose kids touch it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazzlers82

nice garage and I like the touch of the neon light, makes for some good photos as well.


----------



## HarveyTT

Thanks, the neon does look good even if it does throw off a odd light glow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Storry

Forgot how good your garage looked Rich! Have you done anything else since?


----------

